# Egypt is crazy!



## Sweet_As (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I arrived in Cairo last week and am torn between if i love it or if i hate it. Either way i'm convinced this place is insane haha.

Microbusses, taxi drivers, so many people and everyone is friendly. I havn't really been here long enough to know if I can live here but it is SO VERY different to new zealand.

I'm used to the turtle pace of life in New Zealand. Cairo is just full on almost 24/7.
I'm a little overwhelmed as to where to go, what to do, how to make friends in this strange place and i'm gonna be here for 9 months!

I've been learning Egyptian Arabic slowly. went to see the pyramids, the star mall and a few coffee shops. This place is just so rich with history and character. 

So far though, It's an incredible experience.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Sweet_As said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I arrived in Cairo last week and am torn between if i love it or if i hate it. Either way i'm convinced this place is insane haha.
> 
> ...


Hello,

There will be days when you hate it and days when you love it. But overall you will enjoy living here, there are a lot of positives.

Are you a teacher?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

_Hello and welcome to the forum and as they say here Welcome in Egypt _


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

As Egyptians say, If someone drink the water of The Nile, no way back. So consider well before drinking water. Anyway welcome. Nowarti Masr. (I hope pronounce is ok.)


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

You say everyone is friendly they are as they see you as a walking ATM machine.

Wait until you get followed by someone in metro who will whisper there filthy thoughts to you and say in a sultry tone "hey chicky baby" then you will have second thoughts

Actually your safe I am in Sharm and your in Cairo


----------

